# Poll: Shooting Style



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

​
*What is your slingshot shooting style?*

Instinctive4633.82%Sight Shooting3827.94%Combination of Both5238.24%


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

1. Instinctive shooting is just that. Trying to "feel" in your draw for the target and then releasing. No conscious aiming. You develop shot muscle memory and over time it improves as you practice.
2. Sight Shooting is using some portion of the slingshot as a sight.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have to use the top part of the fork to aim. Too many years of shooting sighted compound bows.


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

I sight shoot. JT


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

In the belgian competition, we have several different sizes of targets:








And I'll hit the 2 biggest targets (bottom left/right) on natural aim, and I have to sight shoot for the rest.
Sure I could sight for those two to, but its faster and more accurate to feel them, lol :/


----------



## Redgrange7 (Mar 9, 2010)

My shooting is slightly instinctive, but I mostly aim using the slingshot. I'd say it's about 80% aiming, 20% instinctive. Therefore, my vote goes to aiming. -Matt


----------



## Inquisitive (Jan 16, 2010)

I use both.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Sight Shooter. Flatband


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

I hold my fork horizontally.
I shoot instinctively...no sighting.
Comes from years of shooting a recurve bow


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

If you can see it you should be able to hit it. Dont see the logic in aiming due to far too many variables. Front rear sights are for aiming but with a slingshot you point. Well, I have had a fleeting thought of using a lazer but a good one not a cheap one. Are there any thoughts on lazers. You pont with a lazer.


----------



## Redgrange7 (Mar 9, 2010)

This may sound pretty stupid. But when I first started shooting, I held the slingshot horizontal and aimed with the top fork. Now, I hold it at a diagonal and shoot instinctively. I tried aiming, but my technique deteriorated over time and instinctive shooting took over. I don't mind though, because I shoot much better now than before.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I wonder if Bob Munden could do what he does if he were a sight shooter?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Both, but I sight shoot on still tsrgets, un less I am hunting. -- Tex


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I shoot instinctively, I shoot the slingshot like I shoot my bow it seems to work.
Martin


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

Instinctively and it still amazes me after all these years.


----------



## Daveridesbikes (Mar 26, 2010)

it depends on what i am shooting at.


----------



## SnodyKnives (Mar 15, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> I hold my fork horizontally.
> I shoot instinctively...no sighting.
> Comes from years of shooting a recurve bow


Real Talk...

Howard Hill Style....


----------



## christopher (Jan 8, 2010)

Daveridesbikes said:


> it depends on what i am shooting at.


I had the exact same thought.

I will say though I have yet to see on video an instinct shooter hit super small target on demand like the Chinese do. They all aim. And I'm not talking milk carton or soda can size, I'm talking ball bearing size targets and on demand with equal sized ball bearing.

When my son and me plink in the backyard we practice on a 1" fishing weight as the target. I told him " you need to take your time and aim", his reply, "no I need a bigger rock."


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

As a kid I shot upright, and I recently converted to horizontal. I shoot instinctively until I've sighted in, then I switch to sighted shooting.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Instinctively,I cant my bow to get it out of my line of vision and hold a slingshot straight up and down and look over top of it.Can hit bumble bees enough times to make me happy with bow or slingshot.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I shoot "I-stink" tively.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I shoot "I-stink" tively.


I dont have to shoot to stink, I just stink.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I do no aim, I just let er fly and hope for the best.

Better to have false hope than no hope.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Darrell you're cracking me up, man!!!!


----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

With my full size slingshots I aim. WIth my tiny Chinese elm Mini shooter is more instinctive than aim. It's so small there isn't much of a sight picture except for the "V" of the front forks. It works like a ghost ring without the front post, I have to half "feel" the shot.


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

I find that if I use the force (instinctual...I'm not a Jedi..) I tend to hit more consistently on the first or 2nd shot.
It has to be quick though, sometimes I score these really difficult (for me difficult is an Xtra large can of Monster at 40 feet) on instinct. When I try to aim, I get close but maybe 4 of 10 shots are hits.
Maybe I'm anticipating the shot?


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

I shot instinctively as a kid, but when I restarted as an old kid, I went to sight shooting.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

dgui said:


> I wonder if Bob Munden could do what he does if he were a sight shooter?


Bob Munden is too much, unbelievable, a pleasure to watch, Bill Hayes is on his tail me thinks.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Instinctive! If I take time to think form and aim... It will miss guarantee. If I pick a target and just shoot it works 60-70% of the time


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

trobbie66 said:


> Instinctive! If I take time to think form and aim... It will miss guarantee. If I pick a target and just shoot it works 60-70% of the time


both, if i pick a frame and shoot and hit than i try aiming to copy what i just did, miss! than i pick up a new frame, same results, i seldomly shoot with less than 10 frames while practicing, aiming is fine for me but not as consistant as instinctive so i am working to be able to shoot any frame i pick up, and begin finding the frames feel. no matter how, hitting the target just feels good.


----------



## Mr. IO Slinger (Jul 20, 2012)

Depends on the distance.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

i shoot holding the forks horizontally, line up the tubes or bands and shoot by pointing my hand at the target..kinda like Wingshooter. Do not use a facial anchor. Guess it's a combination of instinctive and aiming. Shoot my recurves and longbows instinctively but am conscious of my anchor, form and back tension.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I honestly think that unless I am drawing the pouch right in front of my aiming eye I do not do true aiming when shooting a slingshot.

Why? - because my aiming eye is almost never in the true line with rear (pouch) sight - front (forks) sight - target, as when one shoots the riffle.

So, my aiming eye being always a bit off that critical aiming line, of what "aiming" could I be possibly talking about when shooting a slingshot; what actually I do, I think and with more or less sucess is aproximating/simulating true aiming process.

Therefore, I think that sometimes I am approximating (as most of the people would call aiming), and sometimes, and more and more so lately, I am shooting instinctively...

but, who knows?


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm a "sight" shooter. Too many years shooting rifle and pistol I guess. Working on some semblance of extreme accuracy, holding horizontal and using the lined-up bands/tubes in line with the top fork . . . seems to work best for me.

I must say though . . . you guys who *can* shoot *accurately* - instinctively - sure do fascinate me!


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Both, but the longer I shoot in any given session I start by sight and at some point without realizing I've changed over, find that I'm shooting instinctively.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Everyone aims, because nobody here can shoot with their eyes closed. Just a matter of how you're lining up the shot. I'd wager that, if you took careful videos of instinctive shooters, they all use some kind of aiming points without realizing it. Find me a blind guy who can hit cans at 40 feet and then we'll have a truly instinctive shooter!


----------

